# craftsman router 315.17491



## gjones002 (Oct 31, 2010)

I replaced the lower bearing in my router, assembled it, hooked up the wires
according to my notes. 2 yellow wires come from the motor windings, 1 goes
to the brush, it has a slip on female spade connector. The other yellow
wire has a small female slip on connector, I cannot figure out where it
connects. (I did not record it in my notes). I have the owners manual
but it does not show the wire hookups. (I took it to my local Sears Parts
store, they have no technicians, have to send it back to Texas! ). I
sure would appriciate some help on this, its a good old router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary 

The links below may help

315.17491

Router Forums - View Single Post - Craftsman router manual anyone?


http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/21722-craftsman-router-1-1-2-hp-model-315-17491-a.html

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/8196-craftsman-router-manual-anyone.html

======



gjones002 said:


> I replaced the lower bearing in my router, assembled it, hooked up the wires
> according to my notes. 2 yellow wires come from the motor windings, 1 goes
> to the brush, it has a slip on female spade connector. The other yellow
> wire has a small female slip on connector, I cannot figure out where it
> ...


----------



## gjones002 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is a picture of my problem. Its that yellow wire sticking out to the right
with a female spade connector on it. I cannot find out where it plugs in. 
It does not go to the brushes, they have there proper wires plugged in
to them. (They also have a larger female spade connector on them so
as not to confuse them with the one shown.)


----------



## gjones002 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is a tip for owners of routers similar to mine. I mount this router in my
router table, front facing me. It was always hard to release the thumb screw
BEHIND the router to adjust the height. I made another larger release screw
with a piece of 1/2" x 6" bar stock, drilled and tapped one end, cut a slot in
the opposite end and welded in a LARGE washer. It is so much easier to
reach in back to adjust it now. When I get the other router running I am
going to make the same setup for it.


----------



## gjones002 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you Bob, I tried the links.


----------



## Buick Guy (May 27, 2021)

gjones002 said:


> I replaced the lower bearing in my router, assembled it, hooked up the wires
> according to my notes. 2 yellow wires come from the motor windings, 1 goes
> to the brush, it has a slip on female spade connector. The other yellow
> wire has a small female slip on connector, I cannot figure out where it
> ...


Did you get this fixed. Just joined the forum. That looks like the wire for the brush assembly on the other side of the router.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello @Buick Guy 

Just for your info this thread dates back to 2010 so you may or may not receive a reply. Enjoy the forum.


----------

